# balra



## elemika

Szervusztok ,

how do you pronounce the word "ba*lr*a" (on the left):
with [l] or with [rr]?

Köszönöm!


----------



## francisgranada

More or less [bɒlrɒ], with "l". But as this "l" tends to be not articulated clearly (becomes "dark") before "r", some people say something like [bɒ:rɒ], (almost) without "l" and pronouncing the previous vowel longer.  

This is my observation, let's see other opinions, too ...


----------



## Zsanna

Szia elemika!

In theory, you pronounce both. Also in practice when speaking slowly and clearly.

When speaking fast, the "l" is weak and the "r" is normal or almost doubled. However, I would't say that it is pronounced with a clearcut double "r" even though it may sound like that in certain cases. 
In any case, for a native speaker, _not specialising in Hungarian phonetics_, the double "r" version may seem a bit "barbaric", to put it like that. Still, not impossible.

Now, I admit that all that may sound a bit confusing...

P.S. Just noticed francis's comment. At least you see that there are variations.


----------



## elemika

Very helpful,
many thanks to both of you!


(I'll try )


----------



## Akitlosz

Balra. Bal-ra.

Я не слышал barra. Никогда. L+R не сливается.


----------



## elemika

Akitlosz said:


> Balra. Bal-ra.
> 
> Я не слышал barra. Никогда. L+R не сливается.



Спасибо.


----------

